

Sheriff's website showing PHP code, preferential treatment for county employees? - late_groomer
http://www.sarasotasheriff.org/icr.html?Inmate=

======
late_groomer
Going through the code I found it interesting that there's a conditional in
there that compares the inmate occupation to nearly half a dozen county
positions (SHERIFF, JUDGE, PROSECUTOR, FIREMAN, etc.,), if the occupation
matches any of those, then the script refuses to show the mugshot of the
inmate. I wonder about the legality of that. You or I get arrested (not
convicted, just arrested), our mugshots are posted for everyone to see.
Doesn't seem fair.

~~~
Vexs
I'm curious about that too actually- I suppose from their view it's a safety
thing for the officers- which, IMO, is reasonable. Police probably aren't the
most popular people in prison, and posting a picture of their face doesn't
help.

~~~
bediger4000
Should your job make you immune from some of the prescribed legal degradations
that go along with being in jail? I mean, I'm sure the corrections officers
make sure that some of the inmates know exactly what new inmates are in there
for. Why isn't turnabout fair play here? I can see "corrections officer"
mugshot not shown for the "safety thing", but why "fireman"?

------
jacob9706
This is a great example of a political who most likely gave the contract for
the web site to a company who would in return give him a cut of the profits.

~~~
late_groomer
I don't know about that, but look what the company is charging for their
hosting:
[https://www.notiondesigngroup.com/notioncare.html](https://www.notiondesigngroup.com/notioncare.html)
Nice work, if you can get it. I would bet they are on the "Deluxe" package
with the way Sarasota throws money around. FWIW, it's just a Joomla website
using a RocketTheme template. Custom Website Design, right.

------
andyana
Mirror: [http://pastebin.com/R8HUAt5q](http://pastebin.com/R8HUAt5q)

~~~
fla
I remember the days when most of the web was written like that.

Thanks god it is (for the most part) not the case anymore :)

------
mlinksva
Why shouldn't the code for all government websites be public? This sort of
thing should not be revealed only through a bug.

Not a panacea as they could run different code, and nobody might look at the
published code. But those don't seem like reasons to not default to public
code for public agencies.

